# Look at My Handsome Man



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks like he has some draft in him, or is it just the photo angle? I love his Roman nose.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

He's a Belgian cross Caroline. 17hh and a good 1500lbs. I'm not sure what he's crossed with but he's one big fella and wide as a tank.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very majestic looking fellow! Snazzy halter too.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

so pretty!!!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

He is lovely. very handsome =]


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Handsome man with a heart to jump the moon


----------

